# Section for discussions about Tolkien



## Niniel (Aug 21, 2003)

I don't know of this has been discussed earlier, but I was wondering why there isn't a section on TTF that discusses Tolkien (the man) and his life. It could include such things as when and why Tolkien wrote certain works, and his opinions about the world etc. I know of some people who would find this interesting, and in fact I have seen such a section on another Tolkien-related forum.


----------



## Beorn (Aug 21, 2003)

I'll ask WM what he thinks of it...


EDIT: TADA: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=89


----------

